# QUESTION



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys, for about 6 days or so i have been getting twinges in my lower stomach just above the pubic line... does anybody know what this is or if its anything to worry about.

Its been happening about six days and constantly throughout the day every 20mins to half hour, every day...
Any suggestions as to what this could be?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

wind, irritable bowel, urine infection it could be a number of things and if it continues I would suggest seeing your GP.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks hun. x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Its a difficult question when noone knows your history and the only person who wouldbe able to put your mind at ease is your GP. Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Ill see how long they last and will pop to gp;s if they persist. Thx luv


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you get checked out?

have you had your letter about your op?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

No i havent been checked out yet love, the twinges topped for 2 days now im getting them again but only a few time a day now whereas before they were literally every half hour
I havent recieved my letter yet, i phoned them today chasing it up and they said Linda sent it out on the 29th Oct, she is on annual leave until monday, but i were told that the hospital mail can take upto 10 days to be recieved.

xxx


----------

